# Rod Giveaway from CastAway Rods: New Invicta Series!



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

At the ICAST show in Las Vegas earlier this month CastAway Rods introduced their new Invictaâ„¢ Series rods. These rods are packed with features normally reserved for a custom blank, but now found in a factory offering from CastAway. CastAway focused on producing a light weight rod the latest available ad on for comfort, fishing specific species, and sharp styling,. Features include:

- 12-Toe carbon fiber blanks and new carbon intruded resins that greatly increase strength and power while reducing overall weight.
- Freshwater and Saltwater rods designed specific species
- ALPS Bronze SS316 Stainless/Bronze guides with Zirconium rings
- An innovative handle with custom Tour Star/Winn non-slip split grips and new CastAway/ALPS double-finger, blank-exposed reel seats with double locking hoods
- all guides and labels are double-coated with UV-resistant, waterproof epoxy










Texas based CastAway would like to do a special giveaway just for you 2coolers! Please answer the following question. All who provide an answer will be automatically entered into a drawing and one lucky winner will receive a new Invictaâ„¢ Series rod from CastAway.

If you could have catch one world record fish, what would it be?

Please submit your answer to the questions on this thread and on Monday, August 5th, we will draw one lucky winner. Good luck and be sure to check out Castaway's full lineup at www.castawayrods.com


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

tuna - cuz i like sushi but dont like to be cap-sized...


----------



## Trout_Assassin96 (Jul 4, 2013)

*The Old Speck*

Wow those rods look amazing! Maybe going to have to buy one of this drawing falls through! Definitely would love to have a world record speckled trout. It's what I love to catch and nothing beats a good Texas coastal classic.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Black Bass!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Black Drum. Nothing pulls drag like a huge nasty black drum. Would love to do it on light tackle.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, castaway has really moved up in the rod game and the best part, local to great state of Texas. 

And I would say world record flounder or trout. The WR flounder would look like a halibut come up. Imagine how big that stuffed flounder would be!


----------



## Gruengo (Dec 22, 2009)

Speckled trout!


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

speckled trout


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Spotted Sea Trout


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

red fish.. I love catching big bull reds.


----------



## BradK12 (Apr 15, 2013)

A Tigerfish ... just 'cause it looks like a good fight.


----------



## twerkin trout (May 23, 2013)

Tarpon because it would be one hell of a fight!!!


----------



## Jetwader (May 19, 2011)

Speckled trout


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Speckled Trout. That is a very nice rod!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Being a Texan, I'd like to be a local fish, so probably a speckled trout.


----------



## CDS (Jul 22, 2011)

Speckled trout baby!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would like to have a record speck or southern flounder. I might even settle for a world record hard head to have my name in the books lol.


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

Redfish


----------



## getnsumscales (Jun 3, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_tripletail


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

Snook.


----------



## magmax (Oct 31, 2011)

flounder because it takes skill and good tackle to land one that big


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

Bluefin Tuna!! I hear they pay well...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Speckled Trout- because I love chasing big trout, have since I learned how to cast! Cool contest guys, Castaway makes a great rod and are great people!


----------



## xlsportster0 (Nov 12, 2008)

Speckled trout


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Speckled trout, red fish or flounder to make it a Texas Slam.


----------



## Peelerson (May 31, 2013)

Speckled Trout with very few spots.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Speckled trout


----------



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

speckle trout


----------



## dekelopez (Jul 17, 2012)

speckled trout


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Please send my free one to my address. :cheers:


----------



## RedSpeckRea (Mar 24, 2010)

Speckled Trout


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Blue Marlin.


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

32 inch 12.5 lb trout


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

My record fish would be a speckled trout. If I could hold that record it would take years to beat.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Blue marlin, I can catch world record trout anytime lol


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

My record fish would have to a speckled trout--# 1 reason I have caught them since I was four years old my best right now is 19 " would love to see my name in the record books for my grand kids to see


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Speckled Trout


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

I love me some flounder. I wouldnt mind holding up a flounder the size of a door mat. just thinkng of those thick fillets gets me going


----------



## Gig'em (Jul 5, 2007)

My catch would a trout. But my 7 year old, he would really like to catch a big, BIG Red.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Are these rods made in China......???


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

speckled trout


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

Snook


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Spotted Sea Trout


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

World record Speck would be my fish of choice!


----------



## jmillJAG (Mar 21, 2013)

Pacific Blue Marlin!


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Flounder!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

SNOOK! That is the ultimate Texas trophy.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Speckled Trouty


----------



## alh942 (Feb 4, 2006)

*TUNA*

I would Love to NAIL Monster TUNA


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden croaker.....or white marlin during the Maryland million dollar white marlin tourney!


Speckled trout.....heck any world record would be awesome!

Five


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

World record Speckled Trout.


----------



## *waterdog* (Jun 9, 2008)

Flounder- They are fun to fish for.


----------



## Infidel12 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hard head for sure.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan88 (Jul 24, 2008)

Speckled Trout!!!


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Big ole record largemouth. 

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Flounder!! One of the harder fish to find and catch!! ( well for me) 
James!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

good ole speckled trout!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

a world record skipjack will put that castaway to the test

skipjack (ladyfish)


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Largemouth bass


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Snook for sure!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mine would be flounder. Nothing Like pulling up a door mat beside your kayak and that excitement. Then look around and realize your all alone on the water, and just smile...awesome!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Speckled trout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-n-Chick<o)))>< (Jun 3, 2012)

Speckled Trout


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

while I love fishing for specks, I think catching the largemouth bass world record would be the greatest achievement.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

W. Record Silver King a.k.a. Tarpon 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Speckled Trout

Sent from Galaxy S3, using Tapatalk2


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Speckled Trout without a doubt! (cynoscion nebulosus)


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Tarpon!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I would love to break George Perry's 81 year old largemouth bass record.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jon10 (Aug 24, 2012)

Flounder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Speckled Trout, to Prove that Texas can do it right


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Flounder. Love catching those things.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Bull Red, every day of the week. Pulling so hard its melting gears... I've had that dream quite a few times. Biggest to date was 39"

Thanks for holding the contest, I'd love to try a castaway rod and tell everyone I meet about it!


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

world record black bass!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Definitely speckled trout. Good lookin rods


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

A world record tarpon would be helluva fight!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

ling


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd settle for a mullet.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Redfish from large slot to bullreds


----------



## danny2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

*castaway*

Nice size trout


----------



## Hardy776 (Aug 18, 2010)

Snook!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Redfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stpdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

speckled trout


----------



## twhoodoo (Oct 26, 2009)

Largemouth Bass from my favorite lake, Lake Sam Rayburn in East Texas


----------



## JCFisher (Aug 15, 2005)

yellow fun tuna


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Speckled trout. 


I'd also love to catch a state record Common Snook!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Black Bass......


----------



## TxDrum22 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flounder, I rather would eat it afterwards but this time I'll hang it in my wall


----------



## Eagle 4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Bass


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue gill. LOL


----------



## john boat (Feb 18, 2013)

speckled Trout.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

I could care less about a world record. I've been bitten by the tarpon bug and would love to catch my first one. Hooked up one, didn't land it.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

It would have to be a nice big old girl speckle trout since that's my target


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Tee rout


----------



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

Largemouth Bass, so maybe I get some sponsorship deals and get to fish for a living. At least if I make the Bassmaster series and suck I can say I was there!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Speckled trout without a doubt!


----------



## backwoodsboy (May 25, 2011)

Flounder, cause they the best!


----------



## aehdz10 (May 13, 2012)

Speckled trout, nothing like seeing that mustard mouth thrash the water


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That Invicta looks like a custom rod! I bet those handle are awesome. I would love to hook up with a record Red on that rod!! What a fight!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Speckled trout without a doubt.


----------



## Wade N Drift (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm a cros-over saltwater fishing guy - but would have to say Largemouth Bass. But I would be happy with a CCA winning Spec any day.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Remember the first Castaway I bought at the Fishin show. I dont think the booth was big enough for 4 people.

My world record woul have to be a tarpon


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Black bass!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say flounder. There's something about that "thump" I can't get enough of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reel zipper (May 17, 2013)

*Invicta*

If it's anything like my Skeleton SKM-SLS7? Another 50lb + Cobia on light tackle.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Speckled trout


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

as much as I love catching double digit trout, I have to say Black Bass ......its Worth over a million dollars to the lucky angler


----------



## nervouscroaker (Aug 2, 2012)

*World Record Fish*

Speckled Trout for sure! Well,that or a flounder!


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Black bass


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

*Mahi-Mahi*

My dream come true - a world-record Mahi. The aerials, the power; thrill of a lifetime!


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

A snook without a doubt.


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Record fish*

Speckled trout to be caught in Baffin Bay on a She Dog. 
Good times!
Hookman


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate to say it, but probably Largemouth Bass.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Speckle trout


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Flounder


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

I'd have to say flounder, but redfish or tarpon would be hella fun as well.

Love the castaway i use now, but i'd love another even more, lol.


----------



## Huck9880 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dorado


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Speckled trout!


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

Bass

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIFFLE (Jan 18, 2012)

Bull red


----------



## redtx (Nov 10, 2011)

Snook for sure, put Texas on the snook map!


----------



## Gbingham (Jul 26, 2013)

Speckled trout.


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rooster fish


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Hardhead......:slimer:

J/k world-record bluefin tuna!


----------



## explorer05 (Jun 22, 2006)

*World Record*

What else, a Golden Croaker?


----------



## JGARRIS11 (Jun 10, 2013)

Redfish


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Speckle trout....my favorite fish to catch.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

The official fish of 2Cool...SHEEPSHEAD.

SECOND CHOICE is the tarpon. Caught the bug in July in the Keys.


----------



## geistmjw (Sep 27, 2011)

Speckled trout!


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*World Record*

I would love to catch a speckle trout!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Record redfish


----------



## ra7608 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bluefin tuna for me.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

I would want to catch a world record FLOUNDER!


----------



## the leviathin (Jul 24, 2013)

*my world record fish*

I think I would love to fish out a stethacanthus,and shove that into an aquarium.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Speckled trout


----------



## NINO (May 30, 2010)

A monster flounder! I was off a few inches last year and this year I'd like to try it with a cast-away rod


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I would have to say speckled trout. I caught one that was 31" long when I was 16. We never weighed it and filleted and ate it.


----------



## esias (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine would be speckled trout. I've caught plenty of 15-22 a couple at about 23 or 24, but to catch a 35 or 36 in trout would be something.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Speckled Trout


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

Speckled trout


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Speckled Trout
Or Large mouth Bass


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

Redfish!!!!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Speckled Trout


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

I would have to say Flounder.

Thank you for holding this drawing.

Rods look awesome.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

A world record Texas swordfish wod be awesome!!!


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

Red breasted sun fish


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Largemouthed Bass or Flounder.....WW


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Trout


----------



## Backcountry (May 5, 2012)

Largemouth Bass.


----------



## Croakersmoker94 (Jun 13, 2012)

Speckled trout


----------



## TENRMORE (Apr 10, 2011)

Large mouth bass


----------



## CaptBryan (Jan 1, 2010)

Speckled Trout..


----------



## Knots (Jul 15, 2012)

*world record on CastAway*

Spec


----------



## 1971snipe (Aug 9, 2012)

Redfish


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

World record gator gar rod and reel world record!!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Speckled trout


----------



## slingingslime (Dec 11, 2012)

speckled trout


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a world record seatrout so,,,,,,,, I'll say bonefish!! They SCREAM line!!!


----------



## gnews (May 24, 2012)

Flounder


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Flounder - I just like fishing for them and they have a nice reward on the dinner plate


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

redfish 
nothing rings my bell like a bull red.


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Would love to catch a world record speckled trout. Coming to net, that thing would look like a big ole Cadillac bumper!


----------



## RedSpeckRea (Mar 24, 2010)

Reds!!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Speckled sea trout.


----------



## crewchief 46's (Jun 18, 2013)

Flounder


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

Speck or alligator gar


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Speckled trout, for sure.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Speck for sure........................wouldn't have to be a record, but just one nice wall hanger is on my bucket list.


----------



## 214fishfool (May 10, 2007)

Flounder


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Red snapper......


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Have 1 empty slot on my rod storage holder. Invicta series rod from Castaway would fit right in with the other Castaway rods. 
As far as answering the prize question.
Every chance I get to go fishing is a world record catch! Being on the water casting Castaway rods is a winner.:an4:
Good luck to all!!!:bluefish:


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

speck trout


----------



## IVOBGTX (Mar 25, 2013)

Mahi-mahi


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Marlin.


----------



## ujoint (Mar 18, 2010)

*Slow Roll*

Grouper


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great White Shark


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Black drum


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

speckled trout ...


----------



## justinbhart (Jul 27, 2013)

*1800lb Blue Fin Tuna*

I would like to catch a rare world record blue fin tuna!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

*Yellow fin tuna!*

I would love to catch the world record yellow fin tuna! No better eating fish I've ever tasted!


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

Flounder


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

arapaima fish, saw this fish and it kinda looks Like a gar


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Pompano, just to be different; as a conformist, I'd have to go w/flounder.


----------



## HOGTRAP (Jul 20, 2011)

cobia,,,ling a ding ding on lt tackle what fun...


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

Redfish. Constantly chasing pbs


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

In my dream world -- blue fin tuna. http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...luefin-tuna-sells-for-record-176-million?lite

In the real world -- flounder.


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Tuna so I could sell it and be rich LOL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Redfish definitely


----------



## C.H.W (Dec 27, 2008)

Flounder


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

spotted sea trout.


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

Peacock bass.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Flounder. Can't wait for the flounder run every year and even take vacation to wade during November. Would LOVE to catch a world record southern flounder (or even a Texas record flounder)!

-hook


----------



## wpage (Jan 21, 2008)

Speckled Trout


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Why to go Castaway for pumping out yet ANOTHER top of the line rod. I really love the Star Tour grips and the latest and greatest carbon fiber technology. This is gonna be a really great rod !!!!

Really wish I could be more original and come up with a different answer, BUT .... Gonna have to say a WR Spotted Sea Trout is at the top of my list of fish to catch.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

T.R. aka Turd Rustler


----------



## Let's_Go! (May 25, 2004)

*Texas Snook*

Not that i have caught the biggest of the Big three in Texas, but it has been a "reel" dream of mine to get after a huge snook here in the Lone Star state. And on that new Castaway rod, that would be one heck of a dream come true!!!


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Spotted Sea Trout


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hopefully Speckle Trout on a CastAway rod.
It would be awesome.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

Spanish Mackerel because I couldn't image how tough it would be to fight a monster.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would want to catch the record speckled trout, or snook


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Flounder


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

Speck


----------



## MattEwing (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue fin tuna


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I love to catch a Cobia with this rod!


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I will choose Largemouth Bass. I dont fish for them alot now, but as a kid that was by far the record I always wanted to break. I figured whoever broke it would get rich off endosements for the equipment they used.


----------



## paradise966 (Jul 26, 2013)

*rod give away*

a sheephead - would probably pull me in!


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

Freshwater striper


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

Largemouth bass


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

*Spotted Sea Trout*

Spotted Sea Trout - Who would't want this record.


----------



## illusioned (Nov 19, 2012)

speckled trout


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Castaway Rods*

I would love to catch a world record Flounder!


----------



## FISHONBOY1 (Aug 18, 2011)

speckled trout


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*record fish*

Speckled trout seem to be the premier species on the Texas Coast. I would like to catch a record fish here in Nueces Bay.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

Fishing the Texas Surf for a world record Pompano would be a great experience!


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Tarpon


----------



## Gulfcoast23 (Aug 20, 2005)

speckled trout


----------



## lucejb (Oct 9, 2006)

*Favorite record fish*

Speckle trout from surfside Texas surf!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

hard head!!! That's luck right there


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

Speckled Trout...the queen of this coast.


----------



## surfsidefisher (May 14, 2013)

speck of course, local and plenty.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Richard (Aug 28, 2005)

Speckled Black Trout Bass. I can't make up my mind as I love both fresh and salt but I'd bet this rod would absolutely handle both.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Skipjack. When I was ten, they ignited my love for Catching fish on top water and watching them jump is a lot of fun.


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Mud minna


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

Flounder


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

Flounder


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Love to catch me a record flounder on a new CastAway rod.


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Redfish


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Giant Trevally!!!


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

Most definitely world record flounder!!!! Might I add, a new CASTAWAY ROD would be the tool for the job!


----------



## chrismunn (Feb 9, 2013)

Smallmouth Buffalo


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Speckled trout


----------



## HD (Jul 15, 2011)

Redfiiiiiiish!!!!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

speckled trout


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

Rooster Fish


----------



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wahoo


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Would love to catch the world record Spotted Sea Trout and be able to release it alive after it was certified.


----------



## TXDEAFCASTNBLAST (May 10, 2013)

Speckled trout


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Speckled Trout- would make me a household name on the Gulf Cost. :fish:


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Speckled trout


----------



## aggiechris02 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ling


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Peacock Bass - A world record Peacock Bass would be the ultimate topwater bite!


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Blue Marlin - enough said


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Red Ear Brim.


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Alaskan halibut


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd want to catch a world record Goliath Grouper. That thing would be HUGE!


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Crappie or flounder


----------



## CSsalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Tarpon


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Speckled Trout


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gaftop


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Drd004 (Jun 19, 2012)

*WR fish on a CastAway*

Peacock Bass. I would love to be in Brazil with a CastAway rod and can only imagine what this magnificent fish would look like mounted. And what an awesome story to have to go with it!


----------



## TEXAS_REDKILLER (Oct 5, 2010)

Spec or Red, too close to choose for me. If were talking fresh water, Large mouth all the way.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Speckled Trout


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Flounder would be flat out cool to have a record.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Speckled Trout


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

black bass,I believe it would get more publicity and publicity could mean a good job


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

FLOUNDER for me!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## meda (Mar 21, 2010)

Speckled trout for me


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Speckled Trout


----------



## Capt VTheriot (Feb 21, 2011)

Of course the "Speckled Trout"


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Texas. Snook


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

World record flounder would b nice.


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Trout.


----------



## Tiereta (Jul 10, 2013)

All tackle bluemarlin


----------



## Specktater (May 25, 2011)

Speckled trout


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Speckled trout for sure...... Although I would take anything!!!!!


----------



## Gulp2 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Castabest*

Own 2 G2CB7M'S the best for trout!



nsinning said:


> At the ICAST show in Las Vegas earlier this month CastAway Rods introduced their new Invictaâ„¢ Series rods. These rods are packed with features normally reserved for a custom blank, but now found in a factory offering from CastAway. CastAway focused on producing a light weight rod the latest available ad on for comfort, fishing specific species, and sharp styling,. Features include:
> 
> - 12-Toe carbon fiber blanks and new carbon intruded resins that greatly increase strength and power while reducing overall weight.
> - Freshwater and Saltwater rods designed specific species
> ...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Speckled trout or maybe a Snook. Either of those, a world record from Texas waters would be outstanding!!!

WildThings


----------



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Speckled trout


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Alligator Gar


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Trout.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Blue Fin Tuna!


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Hardhead lol!


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*My world record fish*

Speckled trout :headknock


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Flounder


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*World Record*

Tarpon!!!!


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

Trout


----------



## drawNrelease (Apr 19, 2006)

Speckled trout and reds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Flounder!


----------



## pipeliner (Nov 30, 2009)

Warmouth Bream


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

speckled sea trout


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

How about a bluegill, I mean think how hard they fight at 1/2 lbs. now think about one that weighs 3 1/2 or 4.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*castaway rod*

Tarpon!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Big-O-Red fish!


----------



## Kropotkin (May 29, 2009)

Red Fish


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Tiger Shark. From the beach.


----------



## PSEXforce2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Redfish - Nothing like a good fight!!


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Good looking rod
Speck


----------



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Speckled sea trout!!!!


----------



## ankledeep (Aug 16, 2005)

Speckled trout


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

*Record fish*

Mahi mahi, yum yum!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Spec


----------



## jonbucky (Sep 10, 2011)

*Prize fish*

16lb Speckled Trout!!!!


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

Speckled trout.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking rods, I would love to catch a world record redfish on one.


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

Speckled trout!


----------



## BayouBill (Jun 6, 2012)

*World record*

It would be a smallmouth bass


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Flounder


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Flounder would be nice along with any record fish.


----------



## jnall (Nov 25, 2012)

Gator Trout!


----------



## Ikeman (Apr 19, 2011)

It would have to be a Speckled Trout!!


----------



## gafferbee (May 12, 2013)

I would choose a world record gaff-top. Nothing fights as hard on light tackle and they are way better eating than wormy trout and reds


----------



## paradise966 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sheephead - Would probably pull me in


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A big ol sow Speckled Trout.


----------



## baldtires (Feb 27, 2006)

peacock bass because I'll probably never catch one


----------



## Poononmyfly (Jun 27, 2012)

Tarpoooon!!!!


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

I would love to catch the world record Tripletail. Would be at least a 43lb beast.


----------



## mctrout28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great looking fishing rod. World record fish would have to be a Snook.


----------



## fishermanjeff (Jun 30, 2012)

Red Fish is my addiction


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I like flats fishing and would say redfish but they dont get that big, so.....Speckled trout

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

speckled trout..


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

redfish


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Big ole saddle blanket flounder


----------



## Madd Hatter (Mar 27, 2012)

Speckled trout.


----------



## cdogg (Feb 13, 2011)

I would love to catch a tarpon - world record would be sufficient!


----------



## Ccislander (Jun 2, 2012)

Bonefish those guys look like they have a blast catching those things


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

Jewfish, i would be able to end world hunger.


----------



## John McMindes (Jul 14, 2010)

*Castaway Rod*

Largemouth Bass
Current record is almost 100 years old but people are not sure if it is accurate. Catching a 22+ pound bass would be unbelievable.


----------



## capt.morgan (Jun 11, 2013)

Mahi-mahi


----------



## jwedel (Aug 12, 2005)

Speckled Trout


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

*Castaway rod*

Speckled trout


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Speckled trout


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

would have to be a largemouth bass


----------



## RoShoDan (Dec 22, 2009)

*Word Record*

Speckled trout, for sure!!


----------



## royski (Apr 16, 2012)

*World Record Fish*

I would have to go with world record Smallmouth Bass


----------



## can't_fish (Jun 5, 2011)

Blue catfish or speckled trout


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

No doubt, I would want it to be a speckled trout.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike1213 (Jul 9, 2006)

Speckled Trout. That would be a thrill.


----------



## Cfish13 (Jun 5, 2013)

Speckled trout.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Triple Tail on a trout rod. Have always been fascinated with this fish.


----------



## fishingo3 (May 26, 2004)

Speckled trout


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

speckled trout


----------



## marlinspike (May 30, 2013)

Flounder


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

yep, flounder.


----------



## BigPhil (Jun 19, 2013)

Anything from BLUE water, but still looking to catch my first tuna so why not start big with a world record


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

triple tail...


----------



## cajunfisherman409 (Jul 3, 2013)

Flounder!


----------



## dave300 (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Ol' Snook !!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Megaladon.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Speckled trout of course!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

*....*

Have to go with a Tarpon...


----------



## Gulp2 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Fatter trout*

Trout



nsinning said:


> At the ICAST show in Las Vegas earlier this month CastAway Rods introduced their new Invictaâ„¢ Series rods. These rods are packed with features normally reserved for a custom blank, but now found in a factory offering from CastAway. CastAway focused on producing a light weight rod the latest available ad on for comfort, fishing specific species, and sharp styling,. Features include:
> 
> - 12-Toe carbon fiber blanks and new carbon intruded resins that greatly increase strength and power while reducing overall weight.
> - Freshwater and Saltwater rods designed specific species
> ...


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Speckled trout!!


----------



## kent56 (Feb 1, 2011)

Speckled Trout


----------



## EdnaTXAggie (Jun 30, 2012)

Speckled trout


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Spotted Sea Trout


----------



## mflowers11 (Sep 8, 2004)

SPANISH MACKERAL :doowapsta


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Easy! World Record Hardhead. I would hold the record the longest, because everyone else would be too embaressed to say they hold that record! :rotfl:


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Spec trout


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Peacock Bass in South America on a topwater


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Lady fish


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Flounder to beat my last personal best record which was done with a CastAway.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Record mullet*

I WOULD HAVE TO SET THAT RECORD ON A TEXAS SIZE MULLET.....LOL


----------



## valve_king (Aug 31, 2006)

big 'ole speck!


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Rod Info*

My vote is for the Speckled Trout. The best looking fish in the sea and on the wall. I have owned several of your rods and am having a hard time finding them since they are no longer sold at academy.


----------



## Lukedawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Flounder


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Flounder. Afterwards I would CPR it and submit it to Chester Moore's Flounder Revolution program!


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

Baffin Trout


----------



## perch snatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

Piggy perch


----------



## bullsprig01 (Jun 22, 2009)

Speckled Trout.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Great White Shark

If I could catch that on one of those rods I could honestly say I was the best fisherman in the world!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd have to say Speckled Trout


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Super Speck!


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wahoo!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Most Definitely Speckled Trout...


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

peacock bass


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

speckled trout...no doubt.

TH


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

*world record bull red*

world record bull red

inxpress


----------



## ceja (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuna!


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Trout!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Black Bass!


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 30, 2005)

*Castaway*

Triple Tail :texasflag


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Response*

Speckled trout, nothing like that head shake!


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

*my new rod*

Speck for sure


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

The illusive spotted seatrout......love the feel of a good trout bite on a soft plastic


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

It would have to be a Flounder. It is my very favorite fish to eat and catch.

Thank you for the contest!


----------



## jlewis1163 (Feb 4, 2010)

SPEC


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like my 9 year old step daughter to catch a record red on it.


----------



## SHIN DEEP (May 13, 2013)

No doubt a big speckled trout


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

speckled trout


----------



## Etech78 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Speckled Trout*

Speckled Trout


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

I would want to catch a world record Jack crevalle could only imagine how hard a record size one would fight.


----------



## CGR (Jan 2, 2007)

*World Record*

World record Trout on a Top Water!!!!


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

No doubt, largemout bass. They would be a lot more attention on that catch than any other species. 

Sweet rods! I would love one.


----------



## Svbarter (Mar 26, 2012)

Red Fish


----------



## TBL (Mar 27, 2012)

It would have to be speckled trout for sure.


----------



## mthebull (Sep 21, 2009)

Spotted Sea Trout on a castaway rod and corky!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Speckled Trout!


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would love a catch a world record flounder.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Speckled Trout


----------



## kw57163 (May 4, 2013)

*22-5*

The black bass would be my record fish. This record has been chased for 81 yrs ! 22-4 ounces. The guy from Georgia caught it with a handmade rod and a wooden lure called a Creek Chub Fintail Shiner according to B.A.S.S. Im certain that a record setting black bass would be worth millions in endorsements!


----------



## BDR (Jul 29, 2013)

Speckled Trout. FO SHO!!


----------



## pgrem (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd love to catch a record largemouth bass from a lake in Texas.


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine would be speckled trout. I haven't caught a big one yet. It would be nice on a castaway rod.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Spotted Sea trout on a top water lure for sure... 17 lb 7 ounces is gonna be hard to beat but it sure would be nice to do it on a CastAway Rod... I just bought 4 of them at the Outdoor Expo in McAllen two weeks ago.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Spec


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

anything but a hardhead!


----------



## hfca85 (Jun 15, 2009)

*world record*

Stingray, cause its a brutal fight. Of course a trophy trout wouldnt be bad either.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Would have to say either a trout or a flounder. Favorite two fish to catch.


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

*Wahoo! Best fight for the size and great table fare!*

Wahoo!


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Rooster fish heard they put up one heck of a fight.


----------



## betancourt23 (Jul 28, 2013)

Redfish for sure


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Tarpon..... nuff said.


----------



## moneill348 (Feb 16, 2010)

Monster Speckled Trout!!


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

Speck


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

bonefish


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

I would love to catch a world record flounder.


----------



## texasoffshore (Oct 16, 2005)

Speckled Trout


----------



## PMM1980 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tiger Shark


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Snook


----------



## JJG (Jul 29, 2013)

Black Drum


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Black Bass


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

a bunch of you folks need to withdraw, cutting my odds severly.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Trout!


----------



## fishinyankee (Feb 11, 2013)

Has to be Trout!


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

It would have to be a Speck


----------



## goinfaster (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I would like to catch a world record, mean lookin' ole tarpon!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Snook


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Snook on my castaway !


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Redfish for sure


----------



## willrek (Feb 25, 2009)

*Triple-Tail on a Castaway*

would have to be a triple-tail. Just because.


----------



## 3FishinCrew (Oct 26, 2012)

Speckled Trout!!


----------



## b_krueger (Jul 11, 2013)

*World Record Speckled Trout*

I would love to break the State record (and World record); Bud Rowland's 37.5", 15lb. 6oz. trout. That is a brute, and to beat that you would need a quality rod like a CastAway Invicta Series rod.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 8, 2007)

Largemouth bass.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Im lookin to catch about a 110 lb yellow cat........man o man what fun that would be!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

World record flounder. That would be fun!


----------



## Buckru (Apr 23, 2008)

Large mouth bass. Speckled trout comes in second.


----------



## Porky's (May 15, 2012)

It would be a snook.


----------



## OldGuysRule (Jul 5, 2010)

Large mouth bass. The media attention would be unbelieveable.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I would have to say Peacock Bass... not very common, and would be tought to beat!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Snook


----------



## texmexfishn (Apr 2, 2013)

Tuna!


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

The only way to go "TROUT"


----------



## VEFE (Jan 22, 2011)

snapper for sure!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Speckled Trout no doubt.


----------



## Five Eagles (Feb 16, 2013)

*Speckeled Trout*

I would have to say a speckeled trout. I have caught several nice trout, 29 1/4 " being my best, and to catch a record spec would have to be the most awesone rush.

I have used Castaway rods for quite sometime, and have always found them to be superior to any other rod on the market.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

*Which World Record on Castaway Invicta Rod?*

It would have to be a snook.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Flounder - because it was the first fish I can ever remember catching and because they just look so cool.


----------



## sfajacks89 (Apr 23, 2007)

Largemouth Bass!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

If I had to chose, I would say a Mermaid...I have always wanted to catch one of those....


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Definitely a world record flounder!


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Flounder would be cool.


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

Black Bass!


----------



## vstrom rider (Jun 23, 2013)

Flounder - fun and tasty!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

Flounder


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Southern Flounder, Flatties Rule


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Black Marlin


----------



## NaturalBornAngler (Aug 3, 2011)

Speckled trout no doubt!!!


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*World record*

Speckle trout on a Castaway rod !!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

tarpon


----------



## jgmorales (Feb 8, 2010)

Dolphin with 8lb braid


----------



## Lady G Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Red fish! Preferably with multiple spots!


----------



## TexAg131 (Jul 30, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

for me i think it would have to be a kingfish


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Gotta go for the cash!*

the world record largemouth bass would the biggest payoff of any fishing record......so I've gotta leave the saltwater for a moment and make a few casts at that record!

speckcaster:cheers:


----------



## c'neale (Jul 6, 2011)

Flounder


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Redfish!


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

*World Record Fish*

By all means it would be a speckled trout.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bonefish


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

sea bass


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Speckled Trout of course.
1fisher77316


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

I would like to catch a tagged Star Tournament red fish that could land me a boat!


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Crappie!


----------



## Galvanizer (Oct 16, 2011)

Mullet


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*Invicta looking good*

My top bucket list is to Fish Alaska.........I would love to catch a world record Halibut!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

giant bluefin tuna because i love to eat them!!!!


----------



## Fishing4funII (May 4, 2011)

Flounder


----------



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

speckle trout


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

PLEASE OH PLEASE let me win this rod PLEASE OH PLEASE 

I'm gonna catch the world record speck with it


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Crappie...It's just a crappie ol world record anyway. I'd rather have a free fishing rod.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

King fish


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

Goliath grouper nothing is bigger or fights harder


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

tarpon


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Redfish of course. 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

big ole tuna


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Red fish. Thanks!


----------



## fishndarts (Feb 21, 2013)

Flounder, it's what I do the most fishing for


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Tarpon, because it's an awesome fish.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Flounder!!!!!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

200 lb. Tarpon in the surf 50 miles down PINS. 7.6 Casting Rod, Lew's Speed Spool, just me and my dog Jake, waist deep in the surf as the sun rises.


----------



## Redneck Leatherneck (Mar 17, 2010)

Snook, I've only caught one, but it was on a very memorable trip to Key Largo with the wife.


----------



## M (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd love to catch the big flounder.


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

Spotted Sea Trout


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Tarpon or Speck


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm always looking to catch a monster Croaker that pulls like a Black Drum.


----------



## 03Marine (Jun 9, 2013)

The biggest halibut!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Flounder and caught in east bay.


----------



## woodduckhnt (Aug 2, 2010)

world record mullet


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Flounder


----------



## Tio (Dec 20, 2004)

count me in for the world record Wahoo, on light tackle.


----------



## Boot (Dec 28, 2012)

Love the flat fish.... Flounder it is for me


----------



## Springy31 (Mar 13, 2013)

Speckle Trout no doubt!


----------



## wingbone (Jan 11, 2013)

redfish


----------



## TFC01 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tripletail


----------



## btoups (Jun 29, 2012)

Speckled trout


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit (Jan 22, 2013)

Sliver King - TARPON !!


----------



## TroutDreamer (Jul 31, 2013)

Speckled trout, of course!!


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Trout


----------



## Centexslim (Jul 4, 2013)

Redfish!


----------



## GCC (May 28, 2010)

Trout


----------



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Trout, fo sho


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Speckled Trout. The fish!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Tarpon


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Something that has not yet been discovered. Not only would any size be an instant record, but I would get to name it as well. That would be a legacy beyond the tape measure or scale.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

a 30" trout. I havent been able to break into the 30" club yet and i want to


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would like to land any world record, that would be awesome. If I had to narrow it down though it would be a big speckle trout.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

A Largemouth bass. I mostly fish saltwater now but still love to catch those large bass


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Tarpon!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Black Marlin...


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Tarpon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Record largemouth for shure, no need to ship me the rod when I win guys...I live right down the street from y'all and would love to tour the shop too!

Thanks Castaway!

Jared


----------



## Maxkjb (Jun 9, 2012)

Speckled trout without a doubt.


----------



## Larryh (Oct 5, 2010)

Speckled trout


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Southern goggle eye.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Please announce the dang winner. We are running out of species.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Speckled Sea Trout in Texas waters would be nice.


----------



## bayou dweller (Apr 26, 2013)

Big ole Spec for me!


----------



## Specktation (Aug 1, 2013)

Speckle Trout for me. That is my favorite fishing.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Blue Marlin*

.


----------



## saltyarrow (Aug 23, 2006)

Spotted sea trout for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Trout. Its what legends are made of.


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We have a winner!!!*

Thank you to all who entered and to CastAway Rods for offering this awesome giveaway! We have chosen our winner. Below is a list of all entrants:

1. willygee
2. Trout_Assassin96
3. 9121SS
4. texasislandboy
5. saltwater4life
6. Gruengo
7. fishinbenn
8. C N Spots
9. ronnie leblanc jr
10. BradK12
11. twerkin trout
12. Jetwader
13. Just One More
14. Drundel
15. CDS
16. John_B_1
17. Red Wrangler
18. getsumscales
19. LLM_Angler33
20. magmax
21. Manfish
22. royboy42
23. xlsportster0
24. FATfisherman
25. spanky123
26. quackersmacker
27. head shaker
28. dekelopez
29. BullyARed
30. RedSpeckRea
31. I Fall In
32. el rojo
33. smokin lures
34. tspitzer
35. mobandit
36. jcdc_tx
37. Gig'em
38. tmyfml
39. swanchez
40. goldwingtiny
41. fishingfred
42. jmillJAG
43. scuppersancho
44. rentfro
45. water doc
46. alh942
47. Number_Five
48. paymerick
49. *waterdog*
50. Infidel12
51. Texan88
52. Roosters Tackle
53. rubberducky
54. BTFishing
55. alvinslash
56. spots
57. jmhall87
58. Fishin' Soldier
59. REDMAN1
60. Fish-n-Chick<O)))><
61. rjc1982
62. SoulSurfer
63. Sisco Kid
64. pickn'fish
65. beachbumm
66. live2fish247
67. Jon10
68. jmbrittain
69. fishinshallow
70. Bubbaette
71. mysteryfisherman
72. basshunter
73. texasred
74. TioJaime
75. Neverenough
76. Specks&Spots
77. surfisher
78. danny2012
79. Hardy776
80. cklimpt
81. stpdiver
82. twhoodoo
83. JCFisher
84. dolch
85. Titus Bass
86. TxDrum22
87. Eagle 4
88. dang_ol
89. john boat
90. aquafowlr
91. Hot Diggy
92. sotexhookset
93. aablair83
94. Team Burns
95. backwoodsboy
96. aehdz10
97. Rawpower
98. trophytroutman
99. Wade N Drift
100. Quackerbox
101. poco jim
102. perchjerk
103. Reel zipper
104. Jean Scurtu
105. ddakota
106. nervouscroaker
107. fishinpro
108. dsgarner
109. reel_therapy
110. hookman
111. str0sfan01
112. willhunt4food
113. blackmagic
114. L33Z71
115. Huck9880
116. Hardwired
117. kgobble
118. BIFFLE
119. redtx
120. Gbingham
121. jherna6714
122. YakAggie
123. bjones2571
124. explorer05
125. JGARRIS11
126. Cypress jaws
127. Knee Deep N POC
128. geistmjw
129. cdfishingred
130. fishcacher
131. ra7608
132. Boiler
133. the leviathin
134. HydraSports
135. NINO
136. Riley & Sons
137. esias
138. Wading Wonder
139. fishslicks91
140. rippin lips
141. Joejoe070
142. goldie
143. manwitaplan
144. sun burn
145. jda004
146. wet dreams
147. let's talk fishin
148. Backcountry
149. Croakersmoker94
150. TENRMORE
151. CaptBryan
152. Knots
153. 1971snipe
154. David.
155. willeye
156. slingingslime
157. Fish Specialist
158. gnews
159. Mr Duck
160. RexP
161. specsultan
162. JimD
163. crewchief 46's
164. candk324
165. WoodDuck Wizard
166. obergrafeter
167. 214fishfool
168. ctcc
169. svo
170. IVOBGTX
171. Mr. Breeze
172. ujoint
173. Captain Dave
174. aggie13_03
175. tngbmt
176. justinbhart
177. 1976Bronc
178. mustanger
179. txteltech
180. medgecko
181. HOGTRAP
182. ruffshod
183. ACC
184. ShadyCajin
185. ilikepizza5211
186. C.H.W.
187. TripleGrip
188. CRC
189. hookset4
190. wpage
191. jtbailey
192. team cut em deep
193. Let's_Go!
194. Cowboy
195. Lexy1
196. Giggy McFlatty
197. deerslayer
198. rockwalker
199. corkysteve
200. MattEwing
201. Mantaray
202. Kevin70
203. paradise966
204. LD
205. gus v.
206. SA-POC
207. illusioned
208. iboots78
209. FISHONBOY1
210. redfish bayrat
211. Tangle
212. aTm08
213. Gulfcoast23
214. lucejb
215. capn john
216. touchstone
217. surfsidefisher
218. tropicalsun
219. Richard
220. Ready.Fire.Aim
221. spec_u-late
222. wluell
223. cloudy
224. shaggydog
225. water by design
226. Delesandwich
227. BMFO
228. chrismunn
229. bootmann
230. HD
231. jimj100
232. PaulMyers
233. Roba1930
234. Sawemoff258
235. SJAdventures
236. TXDEAFCASTNBLAST
237. Redcloud3
238. ROCKPORTFISHERMAN
239. aggiechris02
240. WadinCajun
241. cab
242. chickenboy
243. roguerunner
244. TAMUscott
245. A1
246. Cssalt
247. Ox Eye
248. [email protected]
249. crr
250. Drd004
251. TEXAS_REDKILLER
252. droebuck
253. bubbas kenner
254. ruquick
255. fishhawkxxx
256. Mallardman02
257. meda
258. Jetty Ling
259. Capt Vtheriot
260. john66
261. trout tracker2
262. k12
263. Tiereta
264. Specktater
265. aggiefishinDr
266. Gulp2
267. WildThings
268. dpeck
269. bigmike
270. colbyntx
271. dragginfool
272. DawnPatrol
273. Chongo
274. mapman
275. ccg
276. drawNrelease
277. lonepinecountryclub
278. pipeliner
279. douglasgilbert
280. Hornsfan76
281. locolobo
282. RedHooker
283. Kropotkin
284. bighop
285. PSEXforce2010
286. TX522034
287. ankledeep
288. prophead
289. txsmith1
290. jonbucky
291. Fonseca
292. Cajun76
293. Trout Wrangler
294. BayouBill
295. RedXCross
296. Redsrbetter
297. jnall
298. Ikeman
299. gafferbee
300. OnedayScratch
301. baldtires
302. Poononmyfly
303. StangGang
304. mctrout28
305. fishermanjeff
306. Flat's Hunter
307. dwilliams35
308. abh316
309. saltwatersensations
310. Madd Hatter
311. cdogg
312. Ccislander
313. shallowader5
314. John McMindes
315. capt.morgan
316. jwedel
317. JimmyS
318. Weekday warrior
319. elaw62
320. RoShoDan
321. royski
322. can't_fish
323. Part Timer
324. mike1213
325. Cfish13
326. Reel Cajun
327. fishigo3
328. fattrout
329. marlinspike
330. Shaky
331. BigPhil
332. DPFISHERMAN
333. cajunfisherman409
334. dave300
335. porkchopic
336. BlueWave86
337. txoutdrsman
338. SonofSasquatch19
339. kent56
340. EdnaTXAggie
341. dparkerh
342. mflowers11
343. marksemmler
344. HunterGirl
345. jeff.w
346. G Love
347. LDS
348. YELLOWCAT01
349. valve_king
350. redneck694x41
351. Lukedawg
352. ReelAttitiude
353. KennerTRP
354. perch snatcher
355. bullsprig01
356. wish2fish
357. nosaltincentx
358. NOCREEK
359. timbo651
360. Kody Emmert
361. SwampTrout
362. Trouthunter
363. inxpress
364. ceja
365. grodfish
366. big D.
367. bilgerat
368. Bayou_Bowhunter
369. dbanksls
370. Troutchaiser
371. matterboy123
372. jlewis1163
373. GOT EM'
374. SHIN DEEP
375. goosegeisen
376. Etech78
377. Vsynk
378. CGR
379. duckboy007
380. Svbarter
381. TBL
382. mthebull
383. troutless
384. tmejia59
385. fushjunky
386. kw57163
387. BDR
388. pgrem
389. Artist
390. Tripletime
391. KDubBlast
392. hfca85
393. kapman
394. customflat
395. Flounder_Pounder
396. betancourt23
397. texas trout killer
398. moneill348
399. DonnyMonty
400. poonchum
401. bcspider
402. texasoffshore
403. PMM1980
404. mkk
405. JJG
406. Gasspergoo
407. lufty
408. fishinyankee
409. billtexwc
410. goinfaster
411. Double D
412. SargentfishR
413. gozag
414. willrek
415. 3FishinCrew
416. b_krueger
417. justfishin
418. Magnolia
419. Waterdawg19
420. Buckru
421. Porky's
422. OldGuysRule
423. Swamp Root
424. omgidk
425. texmexfishn
426. majekfishing
427. VEFE
428. yellowmouth2
429. Five Eagles
430. rmorgan9718
431. fisHRman
432. sfajacks89
433. My Little Big boat
434. O'Fish'All Business
435. aggie80
436. SkeeterJeff63
437. vstrom rider
438. LightsOut
439. quackerstacker
440. GoneSouth
441. NaturalBornAngler
442. Bluwave1
443. Lone-Star
444. jgmorales
445. Lady G Fishing
446. TexAg131
447. BigEgg
448. speckcaster
449. c'neale
450. turnemNburnem
451. johnnyinhouston
452. scwine
453. snowman10200
454. 1fisher77316
455. Yellowtail
456. thehastenman
457. Galvanizer
458. chefshwn
459. tank8677
460. Fishing4funII
461. steve126
462. Bozo
463. CKALLTHEWAY
464. nick18
465. jhamby7
466. Bull Red
467. Hog-Pilot
468. Tmackcj5
469. fishndarts
470. callsignsleepy
471. fishin minnie
472. weimtrainer
473. ******* Leatherneck
474. M
475. nicholasotto7
476. JordanVincent10
477. JakeNeil
478. 03Marine
479. surf_ox
480. woodduckhnt
481. fishcat01
482. Tio
483. Boot
484. Springy31
485. wingbone
486. TFC01
487. btoups
488. Etx Greysuit Bandit
489. TroutDreamer
490. fishdoc1
491. Centexslim
492. GCC
493. wardo71
494. LandsEnd
495. Blast-n-cast
496. Orion85
497. WildMatt84
498. fireman86
499. rusty2009
500. Papasnbeer
501. fwoodwader
502. Deuce
503. jared07
504. Maxkjb
505. Larryh
506. EdK
507. bayou dweller
508. Specktation
509. Bayduck
510. saltyarrow
511. wallhanger

and the winner is....
*#221 spec_u-late*

Congratulations spec_u-late! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize. Thanks again for all who participated in this giveaway. Be sure to check out Castaway Rods' new Invicta Series and be on the lookout for more 2cool Giveaways coming soon!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats to the winner, those new Castaway rods are bad to the bone, winner will be very pleased!


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

congrats on the win!!


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Congratulations, get that thing tight and bent!

Need to get one for myself soon...


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

Flounder


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations, specu_u-late! You are going to absolutely love this rod. Many thanks to everyone that participated and made this such an overwhelming success. I promise, we'll do more of these in the future!


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations specu_u-late.


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Wow! I never win anything. I can't wait to try it out!! Thank you very much.


----------



## mmorgan87 (Aug 7, 2013)

Largemouth Bass


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe we should start a contest to see how many more votes come in now that it is over. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

